
White House Warns CNN That Critical Coverage Could Cost Time Warner Its Merger - EternalData
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2017/07/white-house-if-cnn-bashes-trump-trump-may-block-merger.html
======
gozur88
So some anonymous Trump "allies" said... something non-specific. Wow, that's
some solid reporting.

